# RimWorld



## YouSir (Sep 17, 2016)

Anyone playing this? Been out in early access for a while now but only just transitioned to Steam. Small scale town building/survival/story telling/Sims/less confusing Dwarf Fortress game. You manage a handful of survivors who've crashed on a strange planet.

Massive time sink if you get into it and your population is unlikely to go beyond 10 colonists so you get attached. Every loss, raid, famine and disease becomes a story in itself. Lots of mods too, which can make it really complex. And lots of scope for total conversion mods too, hopefully. Looking forward to a Fallout mod myself, or a medieval one. Still, great game as it is.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 17, 2016)

I have too many games and not enough patience.


----------



## stdP (Sep 20, 2016)

Being playing this for yonks, back when muffalo and boomrats were the only animals and there was only one biome. Gameplay is simple enough but as you say it's a bit like DF-lite; enough complexity and hardship to keep it interesting, and as your colony rises or falls it really does feel like a story unfolding before you. People get injured in a raid, they get a permanent limp as a result, and then years later someone will make a statue depicting it. The relatively recent additions of interpersonal relationships between people and animals (in addition to the random character traits) has helped immensely in that regard.

...and there's an absolute bevvy of mods available for it. The prosthetics one of these is probably my favourite since if you're willing to spend a fortune you can turn all your colonists into invincible Terminator-esque cyborgs  I had a game once where I decided to sod making a spaceship and spent all my time creating finely crafted Thrumbo stetsons and selling them for inordinate amounts of money


----------



## The Boy (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds pretty cool, but *that* name


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2016)

I really like the sound of it and lots of mates go on about how great it is but it's still early access isn't it?


----------



## stdP (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't-explain-the-joke I know, but IIRC the lead developer was originally inspired by the Firefly series; big, developed worlds in the centre of the system and backwards hicksville planets and asteroids with no infrastructure out towards the rim. You crash land on one of those when your rickety spaceship falls to bits and it's basically (in its original incarnations at least) Space Western Survival Sim.


----------



## Ming (Sep 21, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Sounds pretty cool, but *that* name


The DLC's are pretty awesome. Escape from Mung City and The Felchinator.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 21, 2016)

tommers said:


> I really like the sound of it and lots of mates go on about how great it is but it's still early access isn't it?



It is but to be honest you wouldn't guess it. Lots more features coming I think but what there is already is solid and very playable. I got it about 6 months ago and even then it was addictive, especially with mods.


----------



## golightly (Sep 23, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Sounds pretty cool, but *that* name


 
There was a shop in Walworth called Rim World. Used to make me snigger. I was sad when it changed it's name to Hat World.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2016)

golightly said:


> There was a shop in Walworth called Rim World. Used to make me snigger. I was sad when it changed it's name to Hat World.


I always smile when I pass S & M Supplies in Macclesfield.


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2016)

YouSir said:


> It is but to be honest you wouldn't guess it. Lots more features coming I think but what there is already is solid and very playable. I got it about 6 months ago and even then it was addictive, especially with mods.




I've bought it today.  It's very... moreish.

I have 5 colonists.  Two couples and this nurse who is disfgured so nobody can look at him and he's developed an addiction to a drug that I didn't even know I had.

Should all go well.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 26, 2016)

tommers said:


> I've bought it today.  It's very... moreish.
> 
> I have 5 colonists.  Two couples and this nurse who is disfgured so nobody can look at him and he's developed an addiction to a drug that I didn't even know I had.
> 
> Should all go well.



There's always one. Remember, cannibalism, euthenasia, organ harvesting and suicide by angry raider/bear are always options if you're willing to turn evil. Or just buy them a huge supply of drugs.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2016)

YouSir said:


> There's always one. Remember, cannibalism, euthenasia, organ harvesting and suicide by angry raider/bear are always options if you're willing to turn evil. Or just buy them a huge supply of drugs.



Well, one of the other guys is a psychopath (I feel bad for his artist wife) so maybe we can sort something out there.

The game said "Wilfred proposed to Tail and she accepted!" and I wanted to shout at her "No! He doesn't care about you, he only cares about himself and collecting machines!" 

Oh, that reminds me, how do you display art?  She made a (pretty rubbish) sculpture and I thought it might cheer them all up.

And how do you bury raider bodies?  People are getting a bit upset when they see the mound.  Some kind of shallow grave, I don't want to bother too much.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 26, 2016)

tommers said:


> Well, one of the other guys is a psychopath (I feel bad for his artist wife) so maybe we can sort something out there.
> 
> The game said "Wilfred proposed to Tail and she accepted!" and I wanted to shout at her "No! He doesn't care about you, he only cares about himself and collecting machines!"
> 
> ...



Live in hope, she might break it off, mine never seem to get married, all just bed hopping while drunk and stoned. Although if she does be ready for his mental break killing spree. Rejection is tough.

For art, click on the piece and there should be an 'install' option, then just place it where people will see. For raiders there's a grave option under misc in architect mode, will need someone to build it and someone else to haul the body. Be sure to strip it first though. You can also research crematoriums, useful when you end up with a hundred graves. Side note, you can build sarcophaguses too, make sure any dead colonists go in them. Bit more dignity keeps people happy, plus they'll visit the grave sometimes.


----------



## stdP (Sep 27, 2016)

tommers said:


> And how do you bury raider bodies? People are getting a bit upset when they see the mound. Some kind of shallow grave, I don't want to bother too much.



You can dig regular graves and the corpses will be automatically buried in them (although make sure you strip them first so you can flog off their tatty threads). You can specify whether graves can be used for colonists or not, so you can have a pleasantly verdant garden of rest inside your colony walls for your passed friends, and row upon row of sombre granite tombstones full of dismembered victims at the entrance to your fortress, all of which proudly proclaim "I FUCKED WITH THE BEST AND DIED LIKE THE REST".

You can also research and build a crematorium, but I prefer to:
a) dig small cave into a cliff
b) designate a low-priority stockpile inside it solely for non-colonist corpses
c) get someone to throw a molotov or two into the cave and let simple chemistry do the rest of the work

And failing that... your patrolling pet wargs are getting hungry for MORE MANFLESH... Hector and Juliet are married and both have the cannibal trait... and Enid could really do with improving her butchery skills...


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2016)

I can't stop playing this.

I have learned not to give your colonists hand grenades.

I have a pet bear.

I'm on my fifth colony.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 11, 2021)

Gave up waiting for this to get reduced to ludicrous prices.

Holy shit it's good and I might shell out for the ideology expansion at full price


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 11, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Gave up waiting for this to get reduced to ludicrous prices.
> 
> Holy shit it's good and I might shell out for the ideology expansion at full price


It never goes more than 10% off on Steam, been watching for years. Still haven't got around to buying it yet though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 11, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It never goes more than 10% off on Steam, been watching for years. Still haven't got around to buying it yet though.



Same, absolutely the same.

Gave in and not regretting it, fills the niche that losing Clockwork Empires left


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2021)

Still don't play it  but iown a copy and watch others play it.
Same as DF really


----------

